# Rolling my wrists



## alex57834 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any good tips or videos or drills to help me roll my wrists?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 25, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			Any good tips or videos or drills to help me roll my wrists?
		
Click to expand...

2 questions.

Why would you want to roll your wrists?

At what point in the swing?


----------



## Lump (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you mean release your wrists?


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I had a lesson with my pro and he was talking about taking the right hand across the left one if you get me so I would get more consistent hitting. I would be taking it across when I was starting the opposite to back swing (forgot what it called) and into the follow through. And no it isn't releasing the wrists.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 25, 2012)

Before or after impact?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2012)

Rolling the wrists is a poor thought in my opinion, but, in a lesson my mate had yesterday he was holding the club open, through and after impact, and not releasing properly. The pro produced a tyre and got him to hit it with his club with the idea that he hit the tyre with the toe of the club being the first contact point, this he did and then he immediately was asked to do the same feel hitting the ball and it worked perfectly.


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 25, 2012)

When you start to go down and into the follow through


----------



## pendodave (Oct 25, 2012)

the lastest crossfield vid is about release and what happens to the wrists and clubhead.

I think you might find it interesting. (maybe not tho!)

In my own experience, the greater the conscious manipulation of arms/hands, the worse things get. If the swing is good, anything that needs to happen happens anyway.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 25, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			Any good tips or videos or drills to help me roll my wrists?
		
Click to expand...

Alex, there's no such thing as rolling the wrists in the golf swing - it's hard to explain but it just doesn't happen.

All I can say is try this.... grip your club normally at address then lift the club up so it's pointing outwards from you at about waist high, now turn your upper body towards the target so your club is now pointing 'at the flag'.... did you need to roll your wrists to get there?


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 25, 2012)

In that releasing video, at the start it actually said about rolling or flipping the wrists so it does exist.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 25, 2012)

Which video? got a link?


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JalAVnzZBoY&feature=plcp


----------



## One Planer (Oct 25, 2012)

Rolling the wrists through impact screams 2 words at me

"Low" and "Left"


----------



## JustOne (Oct 25, 2012)

*Weird*.... 2mins 30 seconds he just did exactly what I said...



JustOne said:



			All I can say is try this.... grip your club normally at address then lift the club up so it's pointing outwards from you at about waist high, now turn your upper body towards the target so your club is now pointing 'at the flag'.... did you need to roll your wrists to get there?
		
Click to expand...

he asks the question... " ask yourself, have I twisted my hands or not?"

at 5mins 15 secs.... "they are NOT rolling over"

which part of his video goes against what I said in my post?

Yes (like he said) people TALK about rolling the wrists or crossing the arms or the forearms rotating etc etc but it just DOESN'T HAPPEN.



10 mins 35 seconds.... "release is NOT this".


...or you can listen to YOUR pro and roll your wrists


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2012)

It happens naturally if you swing correctly.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 25, 2012)

Look at the below example of Master Luke.







Has he rolled his wrists?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			It happens naturally if you swing correctly.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't happen naturally... there is NO rolling of the wrists.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 25, 2012)

My pro tried to get me to roll wrists through backswing and downswing.  Bobmac has since shot him.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 25, 2012)

^
^
^

LOLOLOL Lot's of pro's used to teach rolling the wrists..... until they realised that they were wrong, just like Mark Crossfield who used to imply a rolling of the wrists, but now (clearly) doesn't.

It is true that some players have a 'feeling' or 'sensation' that their wrists roll over but that isn't REALLY what is happening... I have similar 'not real' sensations when thinking about Cheryl Cole


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 25, 2012)

Rolling the wrists is just wrong.  The timing to get the club square is difficult and not repeatable.

If you roll the wrists in the backswing you will fan the club inside which is a sure way to route it back over the top.  If you roll them in the downswing you will suffer from all manner of poor shots.

The wrists need to hinge in an Up and Down direction.  Address an iron, hinge your wrists upwards without lifting your arms so you lift the club off the ground, now drop it back down so that the clubhead bangs into the ground.   That's how you hinge and release the club.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 25, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Look at the below example of Master Luke.







Has he rolled his wrists?
		
Click to expand...

Who would know - as it's a still photo.

And JO. I disagree with you - but 'only just'. The right wrist moves further than the left one from just before to (from position 6 to 9 in some coaches terms) so has to move *around *the right one, therefore there *is* a 'roll'. However, it is (well should be) only enough to get the toe of the club pointing straight up at position 9.

And you/Crossfield's assertion about there being no roll breaks down (just) when you realise that a roll(*around*)-less rotation -a stiff-wristed one - wouldn't hit the ball very far. It's the combination and synchronisation of all the elements of a swing that provide the optimal result.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 25, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Who would know - as it's a still photo.
		
Click to expand...

This is also a still photo (Different angle)







Has he rolled his wrists now?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 25, 2012)

Gareth said:



			This is also a still photo (Different angle)







Has he rolled his wrists now?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!

But AROUND, not over!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 25, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			And JO. I disagree with you - but 'only just'.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I've no need to get into an argument about it.... Mark Crossfield who is a qualified PGA instructor saying "they are NOT rolling over" is good enough for lil ol' me


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2012)

JustOne said:



			No problem, I've no need to get into an argument about it.... Mark Crossfield who is a qualified PGA instructor saying "they are NOT rolling *over*" is good enough for lil ol' me 

Click to expand...

That 1 word (over) makes all the difference! We both agree!

BTW. Was it good enough for you when he (according to you) talked about 'rolling your wrists'? He was a qualified PGA (or should that be PGA qualified) instructor then too!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 26, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			BTW. Was it good enough for you when he (according to you) talked about 'rolling your wrists'? He was a qualified PGA (or should that be PGA qualified) instructor then too! 

Click to expand...

No, he was a knob then 

OK, I'll confess....I've not seen any videos (only seen a few snippets of his stuff) of his pertaining to releasing the hands or rolling/crossing of the hands until this evening when I was looking for his 'new video' but could only find one from 2010 which was a load of poppycock, talked about crossing the hands over etc to get more power and "if we were throwing a ball" and all that rubbish... that said I think he's realised that the swing isn't what it was thought to be and his new 'release' video even entertains the use of high speed cameras, albeit pretty crappy footage that is pretty inconclusive. So maybe I will start liking him a bit more... only time will tell, I've been here since *Apr 2009* (three and a half years!!) saying what it's taken him until 20th Oct 2012 to say  , just waiting now until he talks about the weight being on the left side and the shoulders turning in a circle,,,, hang on!...... every commentary you hear nowadays talks about the weight being on the left side........... maybe they're onto something!!!! 

Still, he's a qualified pro who is man enough to change his opinion when it's shown to be wrong, can't ask more than that


----------



## SamQuirkePGA (Oct 26, 2012)

Gareth said:



			This is also a still photo (Different angle)







Has he rolled his wrists now?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so he's in the bunker!!! This isn't a roll during the impact interval it's club face layback.

No one on tour actively rolls there wrists. If they did they wouldn't be on tour.

If a golfer rolls the wrists the low point is compromised as is the club face relative to the path.

In order to hit the balls in the most predictable pattern the golfer will sustain the line of compression, maintaing the club faces relationship to the path the longest.


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay okay okay STOP THERE when I started the lesson I hit a few balls and most of them were going to the right a bit so he suggested rolling my hands to get it parallel. He wanted to make it feel as I was trying to get it in the lower left corner. He showed me staying still that if I rolled my wrists it would go there but with the weight transfer, the club head is parallel therefore hitting a straight shot. He suggested this because I was slightly scooping the ball and wanted to get rid of it. 

                                         One more question does God exist. Please Discuss.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 26, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			One more question does God exist. Please Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

No, he doesn't :thup:

Back to your OP. If you roll your wrists open in the back swing you will need to reverse this into impact. Is this what you do/meant?


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, and without shifting your weight it would go down and left but with shifting your weight it would go straight. That's the idea.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 26, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			Yes, and without shifting your weight it would go down and left but with shifting your weight it would go straight. That's the idea.
		
Click to expand...

I used to suffer the same, however when I rolled them open, they returned open (Slice city). The best advise I was given was rather than try and return them to square at impact, don't roll them open in the backswing :thup:


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 26, 2012)

You don't roll it open you roll it closed and the weight transfer will get it back to parallel from a closed club face. After the hit you are still closing it so the club face points to the left and my pro told me it's right when you look like you can take your right hand off it and handshake someone.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 26, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			You don't roll it open you roll it closed and the weight transfer will get it back to parallel from a closed club face. After the hit you are still closing it so the club face points to the left and my pro told me it's right when you look like you can take your right hand off it and handshake someone.
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed by point fella.




			If you roll your wrists open in the back swing you will need to reverse this into impact. Is this what you do/meant?
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about rolling the wrists open on the BACKSWING, so the toe of the club halfway back points to the sky. Then, having to reverse the roll on the DOWNSWING into impact. 

This is what I used to do.

If you dont roll your wrists open on the back swing, why would you need to roll them throught the downswing?


----------



## drutz (Oct 26, 2012)

Speak from a learners point of view, I was all a bit wristey and my last lesson my pro has had me work on less wrist movement not more. He says the less I move my/use wrists, apart from hinging etc. which is required, the better I will strike the ball. And he seems to be right, with less going on I seem to hit the ball better. But that's just me


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 26, 2012)

Gareth said:



			This is also a still photo (Different angle)







Has he rolled his wrists now?
		
Click to expand...

As he is hitting a sand shot he will have kept the face opn through impact but will also have swung across the line.  This is why he looks as if his wrists have turned to the left.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 26, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			As he is hitting a sand shot he will have kept the face opn through impact but will also have swung across the line.  This is why he looks as if his wrists have turned to the left.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Brian.

Te point I was trying to make, in responce to Fox, was a still picture can still show what a player is doing at a given point of the swing.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I agree Brian.

Te point I was trying to make, in responce to Fox, was a still picture can still show what a player is doing at a given point of the swing.
		
Click to expand...

I could be convinced be a series of still pics for the same swing/situation, but it's only through assumption and/or recognition/previous knowledge that a particular still reflects certain previous activity.

The Crossman vid has a perfect example of the above when he sets himself in the post impact position (btw. it's P8, not P9 sorry) without having actually swung. If there was a 'still' of that position, it would be reasonable, but wrong, to assume that he had got there by a 'normal' swing.

And even with the 'club layback' that is part of the bunker shot, Donald will have moved (rolled even) the right wrist *around* the left one (from P6 to P8).


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			Yes, and without shifting your weight it would go down and left but with shifting your weight it would go straight. That's the idea.
		
Click to expand...

I fail to see how (simply) shifting your weight would have any effect. Though the fact that it's likely that you are now further forward could well be a good thing - the low-point of a (non Driver) swing should be after impact, not before. And most of your weight should be on the left (for righties) at impact anyway. Oh, and it helps to turn as well!

Anybody's 'good' swing is really just a case of synchronisation of the separate but connected movements that are going on! Having 'wrist roll' in the back-swing just adds another element (resetting the club-face to square through impact) to the list of things involved in this synchronisation!


----------



## Jensen (Oct 26, 2012)

Personally I think there may be confusion with wrist/forearm roll compared to wrist/forearm turnover release.

I agree with a post earlier that providing the grip is neutral, then the forearms/wrists turnover naturally.

I used to struggle with rolling my wrists/ forearms OPEN  in the BACKSWING at the half way point, which would then lead to a very flat swing. To correct this I now ensure that the clubhead stays outside my hands so when I have turned my shoulders to 45 degrees the clubhead is still outside my hands and is still square to my body. As an exercise adopt a stance with a club as though about to hit a ball, now turn the shoulders 45 degrees with NO WRIST/FOREARM roll. At this point turn your feet and hips round 45 degrees to match up with your shoulders so that you are square but facing 45 degrees away from the target . From here drop your arms down to the ground, the clubhead should now be square, be it 45 degrees away from the target. If you do this then the wrists will not have rolled over. 
I hope this makes sence.

I firmly believe you do not manipulate the wrists forearms to turn over, this happens automatically in the swing.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 28, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			....... After the hit you are still closing it so the club face points to the left and my pro told me it's right when you look like you can take your right hand off it and handshake someone.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to consider your terminology Alex....if the club shaft is pointing at the target then a square (not closed) club face will be 'pointing' straight left, in the same way as a square club face will be pointing straight right in the back swing when the club shaft is pointing directly away from the target. 

JustOne explained how to prove this to yourself in an early post.

As others have tried to exlain this happens (has to happen) as a natural result of the basic swing dynamics and any manipulation of the wrists relative to each other in either the backswing or downswing *will* result in an out of square club face at some point, which in turn will require a correction and is inherently a bad thing (an unnecessary complication).


----------

